# John Deere 318 Troubles.



## JHays (Sep 13, 2014)

Picked up a new to me 318. Thing ran like a top when I got it home. Went to pull it off the trailer here, and it wouldnt fire. Killed the battery trying, carb getting fuel etc. ( Last owner told me it needed a carb cleaining, but shes getting fuel. Pulled the plugs, and plugs were wet. Stuck them in the boots and cranked it over. No spark while cranking, but once I let go of the key ( as the engine is winding down from rpms) I get spark. My theory is that if you crank it enough to get heat, those few rpms of spark will fire it. Which is prolly why he was able to fire it there. ( I gave him the ben of doubt because it was out of gas). 


So as I get looking into this, I notice that someone has rewired it. I found a wire going from ignition switch to the coil. Does anyone have a wire diagram for this, I think they may have a wire switched, or this wire tapped into wrong wire at switch.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What engine #s does it have? What mfgr of the engine? Kawasaki ? Kohler ?
Also the model/serial # of the tractor would help.
If it has the Onan B43G engine,it has a time-delay IC module,and it could be the problem..


----------



## JHays (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the Onan engine. Is there a way to test this module? Someone ran a wire from ignition harness to the coil, any possibility it's ran to wrong wire?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very possible ! They may have run the wire from the carb solenoid circuit,or the hot wire is on the wrong terminal of the coil,or it's a circuit that only has power in the "run" position.
Try these tests:
1: Roll it over as normal,and suddenly release the key,when it's rolling fast. If it starts,and runs,the wire is a "run" position feed.

2;Run a jumper wire from the battery,to the coil + terminal,and roll it over.If it starts,normally,and runs normally, then the PO,or someone has,indeed tapped into a "run only" feed.


----------

